

Wifi Camera takes "pictures" of spaces illuminated by wifi - bensummers
http://wificamera.propositions.org.uk/

======
motter
"Netbook collects data and streams it over Wifi"

\-- Wouldn't this, hm, affect the readings somewhat?

~~~
borism
do you affect picture taken by camera by looking trough viewfinder?

~~~
mgunes
If it's an SLR, you do, in that you block the stray light that can go in
through the viewfinder, which is perhaps the counterpart of the wifi signal
emitted by the netbook in your analogy. Most photo enthusiasts and
professionals will block their SLR viewfinders when doing long exposures
during which they aren't looking through the viewfinder, and pretty much every
SLR comes with an eyepiece cover.

~~~
borism
true. great point!

------
carbocation
The video at the bottom of the page was pretty informative:
<http://vimeo.com/908888>

In it, they showed and discussed WiFi interference patterns, which looked like
standing waves and remained stable for months. Cool!

------
jonah
Awesome! For several years I've wanted to build this camera.

------
gxs
This is just plain, old fashioned cool.

------
glhaynes
Boring "pictures".

